# New 6.5



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Have the itch for a new round. 

Plan is to use it for shooting 500-800 yds most of the time. Want to shoot hogs from the house with it...

Pretty much had my mind set on buying a precision firearms 6.5 grendel upper with a 20" bbl. 

Now have someone trying to talk me into the 6.5 creedmoor instead. They're a fan of the Ruger. 

Want to put the gen 2 Vortex 5x25 on it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have a 6.5 creed in a ruger mk2 hawkeye prediator, 24' barrel a little heavy to tote, but is a real shooter and doesn't kill you doing it. I had a 7mag thompson pro hunter with a muzzle break that just killed me to shoot, got the 6.5 and it is easy on the shoulder, Howa did make one with a 20" barrel.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you set on the ar15 platform? You could get a 6.5 creed for an ar10. Also plenty of boltgun options depending on budget.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Csafisher said:


> Are you set on the ar15 platform? You could get a 6.5 creed for an ar10. Also plenty of boltgun options depending on budget.


I was thinking to just buy an upper to drop on a lower, but no, I don't have to use the ar 15 platform. The 6.5 creedmoor, ruger precision, bolt action, is the one being pushed to me...

I do want to remain in the mid sized caliber. Have smaller and larger sized calibers but want something easy shooting to 800yds.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

the 6.5 creed is a very popular round and you have many factory ammo options for it.

I love all my 6.5's and had I bought the creed 1st I would probably have less....


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Well there are several good uppers for the creed on an AR10 platform. The Ruger precision gets pretty good reviews. I have shot a tikka t3x CTR in 6.5 and it was a shooter.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm building a 6.5 Grendel now (has not been shot yet, still putting it together), but the 6.5 Creedmore has a 140 grain bullet (factory ammo), and I am kind of kicking my self for not building the new gun in 6.5 Creed. Oh well, it will give me an excuse to buy another rifle...


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

The 6.5 Grendel in an AR15 has very good ballistics and is lighter to carry than an AR10.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I shoot my AR15 Grendel to 1000 yards. No worries.


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

Tough to go wrong with any of the 6.5 calibers. Might want to price-check different 6.5 caliber cost & availability. If you reload - start looking for 6.5 bullets now!

I've got 6.5 Grendel, 6.5 Swede & 6.5-06. Still got an itch for 6.5 creedmoor....


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Myself and two buddies all have the Ruger Precision rifles. They are shooters for sure. Both have a Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50ffp up top, and we have put some other aftermarket stuff on them. The rifle and caliber combination makes shooting long range a breeze. The stock trigger on all of them are nice. I got selected to beta test the Timney trigger before it was released, so mine now has that on it. PVA Mad scientist muzzle breaks on all three, anarchy outdoors titanium bolt knobs and bolt shrouds. They shoot great. 

Back at christmas I was home and brought mine out to American shooting center. Had never shot past 300yds with it at that point. Did the 300yd qualification, pulled up vortex's ballistic calculator and dialed it in at the 400 and 600yd ranges. First shot hits on both, one click of adjustment and we were smacking every steel target out there shot after shot. This was my first time shooting accuratly over 300yds. Still have yet to find a good place to stretch it past 600yds. There are no places in Savannah over 500yds unless I go to a long range shoot they have on base about once a month which scheduling never seems to allow me to make it out there. We have thought about shooing on some of the ranges in the hunting areas on post... but if we get caught doing that we would be in a little hot water.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Two of them:


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

The Ruger RPRs in 6.5 Creed are good shooters, and handle factory loads well. Especially Hornady 140 grain ELD-M's. If you're into reloading it's a very fun round to play with. My reloads are shooting 0.03 Mil groups with 143 ELD-X's @ 2,716 FPS. They're great if you like to accessorize too, I've only changed out the grip and added a bipod so far. Topped it with a Steiner T5Xi 5-25x56. 

As stated above the factory triggers are quite good. 

Only downside is they're heavy and you'll need a big case.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have both Grendel(Alexander arms) and Creedmore Gen 1 and 2 RPR.
Vortez Viper 6x24x50 going on Grendel


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

On my Christmas wish list:
http://www.tscustom.com/featured-rifles


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Weight difference is not too big of a deal. 
Y'all have me leaning toward the ruger rpr over the grendel...


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Cody C said:


> Weight difference is not too big of a deal.
> Y'all have me leaning toward the ruger rpr over the grendel...


Whatever the Grendel can do the creedmore will be better, with the exception of weight.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Cody C said:


> I was thinking to just buy an upper to drop on a lower, but no, I don't have to use the ar 15 platform. The 6.5 creedmoor, ruger precision, bolt action, is the one being pushed to me...
> 
> I do want to remain in the mid sized caliber. Have smaller and larger sized calibers but want something easy shooting to 800yds.


Ain't nothing easy shootin to 800y...Easy shooting is 100y or less and they(average hunter )miss deer all the time ...Most shoot ok at rifle range but when Adreniln starts to flo all bets are off..

Ruger Prec great and 6.5c is great cartridge both capable of long range


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have no idea what guns you already own but I always base my guns on what dont I have or what do I need that I dont have. If this is a hog hunting weapon and you dont have any or maybe just one AR compared to several bolts then the AR style is the way to go.

But if you have your AR's covered and if you dont have a "precision rifle" and are truly interested in some serious long distance shooting then the RPR or other is the way to go.

The question is do I need the AR style weapon or the Sniper weapon. 

Not grendel vs creedmore. Even though it is something fun to talk about.

The rounds are both irrelevant in your case because they are both very suitable for your needs as described.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Messed up an bought one today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Now to get a scope an scope rings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats. Those are on my list of rifles i want as well. What scope are you thinking your gonna put on it?


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Undecided right now but probably going with a vortex. Been hearing good things about them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

AguaMala said:


> Undecided right now but probably going with a vortex. Been hearing good things about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have some good ones, i wouldnt buy anything lower than a pst model. Whats your budget and how far are ya gonna shoot mostly?


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Trying to keep whole set up under 2500$. Have 1300$ invested in rifle an bipod now. So have 1200$ left for scope rings, scope an a hard case. And on how far I'm gonna shoot, minimum around 700 yards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Just had this one built. 6.5 creedmoor Shoots .090 with factory 143 eldx ammo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice looking rifle Guntown!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

